# Ikea Mattress?



## crayon (Aug 24, 2002)

I am thinking about getting an Ikea mattress- any suggestions- opinions?


----------



## Snowdrift (Oct 15, 2005)

We got ours about a month ago. So far we love it. Check the 'as is' section. Wer found our king size there for $100--marked down from $429.

I don't remember the model, but you can look it up--it's the higher end foam one.

Very suuportive but a slightly soft surface. Just perfect imho.


----------



## lisac77 (May 27, 2005)

I have a Sultan Forsbacka (medium support foam mattress). I lurve it. It's the king size and only $250! You can't beat that. My only complaint is that I have to turn it often but that's because we have it on the floor and it's really meant to be on a frame, so not really a problem with the mattress per se.


----------



## crayon (Aug 24, 2002)

Yeah, I was thinking of keeping mine on the floor too- or maybe getting two of those wood slats matress stands??? The ones Ikea sells.

We are moving back to MI from WA and we are leaving most of our stuff behind- that is fine because we got the bed from free cycle and it needs to just be tossed- but I love the size of the king and I have been looking online at Ikea. I should have my MIL check it out for me... I wonder if she would.


----------



## birdie22 (Apr 1, 2005)

I heard a statistic that 50% of babies born in Europe are conceived on an Ikea mattress









We have the one with the built-in wood box spring, plus the thickest pad on top. (It might be too squishy for infant cosleeping-- we got it when ds was 15 mos.) I think we spent $600-700, which is still cheap compared to mattress stores.

We love it!


----------



## MamasBoys (Dec 29, 2005)

I'm bumping this thread because we are looking to buy a king sized mattress to make co-sleeping easier for us with the next baby.

I'm looking for something as natural/chemical free as possible and I'm completely ignorant in this area. The IKEA mattresses look pretty good, but I have no clue. Help!


----------



## Flower of Bliss (Jun 13, 2006)

We just bought a bed and mattress from Ikea. We were moving from a double bed to a king. So far I'm very pleased with the purchase. We bought the Sultan Furudal and a Malm bed frame with slatted bed base. The mattress is quite thin, and the bed is very low. I'm very happy with that as it's very easy for DD to climb on and off of the bed and I feel very safe leaving her alone on it. Although the mattress has natural materials (which I really like), it's definitely treated with chemicals. I opened it as soon as we got it home to let if off gas some. My understanding is that to get a completely untreated mattress now you need a dr's prescription as the flame retardant treatment is required for all mattresses in the US







We really like the feel of the mattress. We considered one of their cheaper mattresses, but we spend lots of time on the mattress. I'm glad we didn't cut back to save money. The mattress is very comfortable and supportive.


----------



## MamasBoys (Dec 29, 2005)

What about futon mattresses? I thought I read that they don't have to be treated with fire retardant.


----------



## mama2004 (Nov 14, 2007)

Also, about the flame retardant requirements, there are several options on the market that are not treated. We bought an organic cotton and wool crib mattress for my ds (he has slept on it maybe twice, since we turned out to be co-sleepers, who knew?)--no nasty stuff in that; and there are adult sized mattresses also made with cotton/wool that aren't treated but are $$$$$.
Wool is a natural flame retardant, so maybe there's a loophole there?


----------



## ewe+lamb (Jul 20, 2004)

I love our ikea matress it's worked fine with us all co-sleeping, the bed we bought was certainly one of the cheapest and it didn't last long and all the slats kept falling down - not good when your pg and having to lift the mattress all the time - so I'm not set on certainly the bed we bought but the mattress is fine.


----------



## mamamille (Nov 30, 2006)

well we loved our mattress at first and we also had the slotted bed frame.... but after 8m? It Sucked! We learned that it is never a good idea to put off buying a "good" mattress by buying a cheaper.
I def think that my dh's size had a huge thing to do with it as he is 270lbs and so it compressed really easily and it was hard on my back to keep my dd and I from rolling into the hole. Also the slats were a huge pita as they would slip off and I would have to pick up the mattress to fix them (this happened at least 1x a week) and at one point the whole center wooden beam tore off the head board, and the shelf piece also tore off really easily....
so I guess if you really are just investing a couple of hundred bucks to tide you over it's one thing, but if you are going to invest 4 or 5 then I would recommend you look into a local mattress co.


----------



## emmasmommy (Feb 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *birdie22* 
I heard a statistic that 50% of babies born in Europe are conceived on an Ikea mattress









We have the one with the built-in wood box spring, plus the thickest pad on top. (It might be too squishy for infant cosleeping-- we got it when ds was 15 mos.) I think we spent $600-700, which is still cheap compared to mattress stores.

We love it!

Well... 50% of my kids were conceived on an IKEA mattress







(She was conceived in Sweden too).

While we lived in Sweden we had the same type of mattress you have and we liked it. We co-slept on it with dd1 with no problems, the pad is thick, but not really "squishy") Now we have one of the Sultan spring mattresses (the mid-priced one, can't remember the same) on an IKEA bed frame with the wood slats. It is very comfortable, but I find it does have to be turned every few months.


----------



## MamasBoys (Dec 29, 2005)

There is no way I can afford an organic mattress.

We have a regular spring, Queen sized mattress and co-sleeping did NOT work on it. I was hoping to buy a king sized mattress to keep on slats or a low platform bed for Baby #4 but it sounds like that's not going to happen. I'm too worried about the off-gasing issue.

I think my compromise will have to be an Arm's Reach co-sleeper with a bebe safe mattress wrap.


----------

